# Aufbauthread - Argon GLF Pi



## Loner (13. August 2019)

Servus!

Bin gerade dabei mir ein Nicolai aufzubauen und die Teile trudeln so langsam ein.

Ein Mockup fürs Farbkonzept hab ich schon mal aufgebaut.


----------



## Loner (13. August 2019)

So, der Vergrößerungsstrahl hat funktioniert. Rahmen, Gabel und ein paar Anbauteile sind schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (16. August 2019)

schöne Farbkombi


----------



## Loner (16. August 2019)

Akira schrieb:


> schöne Farbkombi


Danke! Mal schauen, ob das Endergebnis bei Tageslicht so wird, wie erhofft.


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2019)

Is das schwarz pulverbeschichtet?
Wer macht denn sowas? 
Warum kein Elox?


----------



## Loner (17. August 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das schwarz pulverbeschichtet?
> Wer macht denn sowas?
> Warum kein Elox?



Hab vorher viele Bilder im Netz gesichtet und mit den Mustern bei Nicolai auf den Besuchertagen hin und her überlegt. Am Ende erschien mir das Deep Glossy Black als beste Option für das gesamte Farbkonzept.

(und zur Not muss ich die Farbe halt in ein paar Jahren ändern lassen)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. August 2019)

Das wird ein Bike für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Loner (17. August 2019)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das wird ein Bike für die Ewigkeit.


So der Plan! 
(Allerdings ist der bei noch keinem meiner Projekte aufgegangen )


----------



## TheTomminator (17. August 2019)

Mit Riemen könnte man auf den Kettenstrebenschutz einsparen... Was hast du denn als Laufräder geplant?


----------



## Loner (17. August 2019)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Mit Riemen könnte man auf den Kettenstrebenschutz einsparen... Was hast du denn als Laufräder geplant?



Für den ersten Aufbau kommt erst mal ne Kette ran. Riemen evtl. später mal.

Laufräder werden Onyx Racing Naben in rot mit schwarzen Achsen. Syntace C33i Felgen, schwarze Speichen und rote Nippel.

Bei den Reifen bin ich noch unsicher. Hätte eigentlich gerne auch hier made in Germany. Die Kombi Maxxis DHF in 2.6 EXO+ an der Front und Aggressor in 2.5 DD hinten erscheint mir am passendsten für meine Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2019)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das schwarz pulverbeschichtet?
> Wer macht denn sowas?
> Warum kein Elox?



Schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (18. August 2019)

Onyx klingt vernünftig, wenn auch etwas schwer für meinen Geschmack. Als Singlespeed Version?  Ich bin hinten bei I9 Torch gelandet, und seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr. Von Ratchet Systemen würde ich bei Pinion eher absehen.
C33i Fahre ich auch, top Felgen. Ich fahre die Muddy Mary Speedgrip 2,8 27,5", der Reifen kann eigentlich alles ziemlich gut und ist tubeless mit den Carbonfelgen auch nicht gerade träge. Ich wog auch zeitweise 105kg und hatte nicht einen Reifenschaden.

Eins kann ich dir aber schon jetzt sagen, das Bike wird dich begeistern. Ich bin mit meinem auch absolut zufrieden und muss mich immer wieder fragen wozu es eigentlich diese Fullies gibt...aber warum denn nicht gleich mit Riemen?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (18. August 2019)

Weil manch einer erst später dahinter kommt 

P.S.: Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Loner (19. August 2019)

Ja, als SSP Version. Mal schauen wie lange es  noch dauert, bis die Laufräder fertig sind. Hatte wegen Pinion und Naben auch länger recherchiert und da scheint es nicht viele zu geben, die das auf Dauer mitmachen. Bin gespannt, wie die Onyx sich machen werden. Bin bisher immer sehr laute Freiläufe gefahren, allein das wird ne Umstellung.

Danke für die Aussage zum Schwalbe Reifen. Dann schau ich da auch noch mal.

Erst mal Kette aus verschiedenen Gründen. Ist günstiger für den Fall, dass ich mit der Primärübersetzung noch spielen will. Für den Erstaufbau auch aus optischen Gründen. Dann auch Videos wie das hier: 



Hab nen Riemen am Family Lastenrad und kann bis jetzt keine großen Vorteile erkennen. Ich hab aber auch kein Problem damit nach jeder Ausfahrt die Kette zu pflegen 

Wie geht es weiter:

intend Sattelklemme in rot eloxieren lassen
LRS mit Reifen versehen, sobald er da ist
anschließend Sattelstütze ausmessen und bestellen
Schaltzüge fürs Pinion verlegen
auf die Bremsen warten


----------



## null-2wo (19. August 2019)

da guck ich mal rein  

warum nicht die hauseigene nabe fürs pinion?


----------



## Loner (19. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> da guck ich mal rein
> 
> warum nicht die hauseigene nabe fürs pinion?


Gibt es nicht in als Boost in Rot 
Und umfärben war mir zu viel Aufwand...


----------



## null-2wo (19. August 2019)

okay, das gilt... lässt du den LRS bei felix bauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (19. August 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> okay, das gilt... lässt du den LRS bei felix bauen?


Ja, genau bei dem


----------



## TheTomminator (19. August 2019)

Ich in letztlich auch nur bei Onyx und I9 fündig geworden imt boost singlespeed und 28Loch. Da die Onyx aber ca 200g schwerer war als die I9 und diese auch schnell zu bekommen war bin ich bei der gelandet und damit sehr zufrieden, aucvh wenn die recht laut ist.
Mit dem Riemen und Wirkungsgrad hängt sicherlich von einer ganzen Menge faktoren ab. In der Praxis hab ich nicht den eindruck dass der etwas bremst. Ich persönlich fahre meinen Riemen seit 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme und ohne Pflege und nachspannen, bis auf gelegentliches abspülen mit Wasser. Einmal fing er an zu quitschen, weil es extrem trocken und staubig war, ein wenig Wasser drauf gespuckt und es war wieder Ruhe. Und einmal hab ich einen Tannenzapften durchgewürgt, da ist der Riemen dann neben seine Spur gesprungen, aber eine Kette wär sicherlich auch ab gewesen. Für mich ist das GLF-GPI mittlerweile eine absolutes Sorglosbike... Als Übersetzung fahr ich 32 vorne 34 hinten. Die schnellen Gänge reiche locker aus, viel kleiner zu Übersetzen macht auch kaum sinn weil man dann bergauf irgendwann umkippt...

Bremsen werden Trickstuff?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (19. August 2019)

Loner schrieb:


> Dann auch Videos wie das hier:


Oha! Interessant!


----------



## Loner (19. August 2019)

i9 LRS hatte ich auch schon mal, war ich sehr zufrieden mit. An den Onyx hat mich ehrlich gesagt auch die technische Exklusivität gereizt  und bei einem Nicolai mit Pinion kam es mir auf die paar Gramm am HR auch nicht mehr an. 

Ich hatte mit auch schon mal ein Bike mit Riemen aufgebaut und wir haben einen am e-Lastenrad von butchers&bicycles. Von daher hab ich auch gar nix gegen Riemen. Für den aktuellen Aufbau hab ich mich halt erst mal für Kette entschieden. 

Ja, Bremsen kommen von Trickstuff und die werden wohl aller Voraussicht nach das letzte Puzzleteil.


----------



## TheTomminator (21. August 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr cooler Aufbau, bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Loner (21. August 2019)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein sehr cooler Aufbau, bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


Und ich erst 
Bin bei Nicolai das Argon GLF Probe gefahren und das hat sofort gepasst wie angegossen. Von daher bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## Loner (24. August 2019)

Schaltzüge...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2019)

Nicolai und Pinien is immer Interessant. Lese mal mit...


----------



## Loner (25. August 2019)

es schaltet


----------



## null-2wo (26. August 2019)

schöner vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. August 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Oha! Interessant!



Nicht so ernst nehmen 

G.


----------



## Antlion90 (28. August 2019)

Vorbau selbst eloxieren lassen und dann von Cornelius laser gravieren lassen?  Schaut alles gut aus, bin auf die Laufräder gespannt.


----------



## Loner (28. August 2019)

Antlion90 schrieb:


> Vorbau selbst eloxieren lassen und dann von Cornelius laser gravieren lassen?  Schaut alles gut aus, bin auf die Laufräder gespannt.


Den Vorbau hab ich hier aus dem bikemarkt. 
Die Sattelklemme hat mir Cornelius in raw geschickt und die ist gerade beim Eloxierer


----------



## Loner (29. August 2019)

So, die intend Sattelklemme ist vom Eloxierer zurück. Sieht gut aus


----------



## Loner (5. September 2019)

Laufräder sind da 
Bremsscheiben montiert.
Ritzel montiert.

wenn man jetzt nicht die falschen Ventile bestellt hätte, wäre man auch schon einen Schritt weiter ... ohne Worte

aber immerhin sieht es schon fast wie ein Fahrrad aus


----------



## Loner (7. September 2019)

One step closer


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (7. September 2019)

He @Loner, falls du dein Vorderrad von links fotografiert haben solltest, wäre der Reifen falsch montiert. Falls du es von rechts fotografiert hast, vergiss meine Wortmeldung.


----------



## Loner (7. September 2019)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> He @Loner, falls du dein Vorderrad von links fotografiert haben solltest, wäre der Reifen falsch montiert. Falls du es von rechts fotografiert hast, vergiss meine Wortmeldung.


Also ich meine, das doppelt und dreifach geprüft zu habend


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. September 2019)

Dann will ich nix gesagt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky3176 (8. September 2019)

Ich würde die Reifen noch ein Stück drehen. Die Beschriftung stimmt nicht mit den Ventilen überein. Eigentlich Sorgen die die Welt nicht braucht.
Sehr sehr schöner Aufbau!!!


----------



## Loner (8. September 2019)

Ich bin froh, die Reifen auf die Felgen bekommen zu haben ohne mir die Finger zu brechen 
Dieses Detail muss bis zum ersten Reifenwechsel warten...


----------



## Loner (13. September 2019)

und weiter geht die wilde Hatz


----------



## TheTomminator (13. September 2019)

Sag mal, bei den Reifen, sind das beides 2,8"? Sind die Stollen beim Hans deutlich flacher und kleiner als bei der Marie?
Ich hab leider festgestellt, dass es die Magic Mary nicht mehr als Speedgrip gibt, sondern nur noch soft, und dabei finde ich den Reifen wirklich sehr gelungen.


----------



## Loner (13. September 2019)

Sind beides 2.6er. So genau hab ich die noch gar nicht angeschaut. Kann ich aber beim nächsten Besuch im Keller mal messen, wie hoch die Stollen sind.


----------



## Loner (13. September 2019)

Nachschlag, fehlen nur noch die Bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (13. September 2019)

Das wär sehr nett... ich überlege gerade ob ich vorne meinen MM in speedgrip runter nehme ung gegen soft ersetze, damit ich wenigstens noch einen in Reserve habe... oder der Hans Dampf als Alternative, aber der wird in Sachen Grip vermutlich nicht so ganz an die Magic Mary heran kommen, fürchte ich.

Wann sollen denn die Bremsen kommen? Wirst auf jeden Fall viel Freude haben mit dem Bike.


----------



## Loner (13. September 2019)

Ich bin bisher nur Fat Albert, Racing Ralph, Thunder Burt und Furious Fred gefahren, von daher kann ich dir zu den Reifen jetzt noch gar nicht viel sagen 

Ich fand da den Artikel im Enduro Mag zu den Reifen ganz interessant. https://enduro-mtb.com/der-beste-mountainbike-reifen-im-test/


Bremsen hab ich vor ner Ewigkeit bestellt, sollen im Oktober kommen.

Anbei mal noch der aktuelle fahrbare Untersatz...


----------



## Lucky3176 (13. September 2019)

Loner schrieb:


> Bremsen hab ich vor ner Ewigkeit bestellt, sollen im Oktober kommen.



Da gibt's bestimmt was von Trickstuff oder ?!!


----------



## Loner (13. September 2019)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Da gibt's bestimmt was von Trickstuff oder ?!!


na klar. Es wird ne Direttissima, rote Sättel, Griffe in schwarz/rot und rote Stahlflex-Leitungen. Kann es kaum noch erwarten, dass die endlich fertig werden...


----------



## null-2wo (13. September 2019)

MM und HD is ne sinnvolle kombination. alternativ kannste hinten auch den nobbinix aufziehen, der rollt etwas leichter...


----------



## beetle (22. September 2019)

Der Nobby Nic ist in der Kombination mit der W33i ein wenig problematisch. Ich habe ihn am laufenden Band gestanzt. Ich fahre gerade die Kombination Specialized Butcher und MM Super Soft. Rollt ganz passend. Ich meine besser als der HD hinten in Speed Grip (den es ja nicht mehr gibt). Interessanterweise hat das Ding zudem mehr Traktion und hält ewig. Bin da gerade recht angetan von.


----------



## TheTomminator (23. September 2019)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerade die Kombination Specialized Butcher und MM Super Soft. Rollt ganz passend. Ich meine besser als der HD hinten in Speed Grip (den es ja nicht mehr gibt). Interessanterweise hat das Ding zudem mehr Traktion und hält ewig.



Du meinst MM vorne und Butcher hinten? Hans Dampf gibt es doch noch noh in Speedgrip, Magic Mary aber nicht. Hab jetzt mal die MM in Soft vorne gefahren und dann da im Vergleich zum Speedgrip aber auch kaum einen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Loner (23. September 2019)

Trickstuff hat 5 Wochen vor dem angekündigten Termin geliefert. Jetzt liegt es an mir. Mal schauen wann ich dazu komme, den Aufbau zu finalisieren...


----------



## Holland (21. Januar 2020)

Keine Fortschritte hier seit September?


----------



## Loner (21. Januar 2020)

Ne, leider nicht. Job, berufsbegleitendes Studium, Famile usw. ließen keine Zeit, mich dem Projekt zu widmen. Demnächst sind aber wieder ein paar Stunden im Keller eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (4. Februar 2020)

So, endlich mal wieder im Keller gewesen. Leitungen verlegt und befestigt. Ansteuerung Sattelstütze mit Nokon-Zug aufgefädelt.
Nur die Bremsgriffe der Direttissima wollen sich partout am bike ahead Lenker nicht befestigen lassen. Haben selbst dann noch Spiel, wenn ich die Schraube bombenfest anziehe. Der Lenker hat allerdings an der Stelle nur 21,3mm bzw. 22,0mm Durchmesser. 
Jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich nen anderen Lenker hole oder da Lackschutzfolie drunter bastel.


----------



## Lucky3176 (4. Februar 2020)

Läuft da am Loch zur Ansteuerung der Sattelstütze nicht Wasser in den Rahmen/Getriebe??

Ansonsten....sehr schmackhaft?


----------



## Loner (5. Februar 2020)

Guter Punkt mit der Öffnung. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass da was zur Abdichtung mit im Paket lag. Rosten kann es ja nicht 

danke für die Blumen


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. Februar 2020)

Der Gummistopfen fehlt bei dir an der Einleitung der Stützenleitung in's Sitzrohr, @Loner . Sonst ein sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Loner (5. Februar 2020)

Na dann frag ich doch noch mal bei Nicolai nach.


----------



## S-H-A (5. Februar 2020)

Jo, haben bei meinem GLF auch gefehlt. Ein Anruf, und 2 Tage später 2 Stück plus Blindkappen im Briefkasten. Top.


----------



## Holland (5. Februar 2020)

Der Gummipömpel dient wohl mehr dem Schutz der Aussenhülle, die sich ohne durch Vibration am Bohrloch reiben würde.
Wasser, das hier reinläuft, läuft eh unten wieder raus. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Loner (5. Februar 2020)

Allein dafür wäre es super das Teil zu haben.


----------



## Loner (24. März 2020)

almost finished...

Die Bremsgriffe werden noch mit Frässchellen befestigt und dann muss ich noch mal alle Schrauben mit dem Drehmo durchgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (24. März 2020)

alter, was ne karre!  schon gerollt?


----------



## Deleted 479645 (24. März 2020)

Richtig geil


----------



## Loner (24. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> alter, was ne karre!  schon gerollt?


Danke für die Blumen. Ja, ne Runde um den Block. Passt wie angegossen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag ein paar professionelle Bilder im Sonnenschein machen lassen, aber dann kam der Lockdown in Bayern. Jetzt wird es wohl leider noch ne Weile dauern, bevor es sich durch den Dreck wühlen darf.


----------



## null-2wo (24. März 2020)

Loner schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Ja, ne Runde um den Block. Passt wie angegossen.
> Eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag ein paar professionelle Bilder im Sonnenschein machen lassen, aber dann kam der Lockdown in Bayern. Jetzt wird es wohl leider noch ne Weile dauern, bevor es sich durch den Dreck wühlen darf.


aber sport dürfen wir doch, zumindest in münchen noch


----------



## Loner (24. März 2020)

null-2wo schrieb:


> aber sport dürfen wir doch, zumindest in münchen noch


ja, biken wäre kein Problem. Aber sich mit dem Fotografen treffen, das könnte zu Erklärungsnöten führen. Und das Bike erst einsauen und dann wieder putzen - ne danke. Jetzt wo der Aufbau sich schon so lange hingezogen hat, kann ich auch noch ein Weilchen warten.


----------



## Lucky3176 (26. März 2020)

Schönes Moped....Respekt?.

(Aber immer noch nicht die Reifen zu den Ventilen ausgerichtet....sind wohl stramme drauf?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (26. März 2020)

Lucky3176 schrieb:


> Schönes Moped....Respekt?.
> 
> (Aber immer noch nicht die Reifen zu den Ventilen ausgerichtet....sind wohl stramme drauf?)


Ertappt, das mache ich frühestens beim nächsten Reifenwechsel...


----------



## Loner (30. März 2020)

die erste Ausfahrt hat es mit Bravour absolviert und viel Spaß und dazu ein paar Erkenntnisse generiert:

man sollte den Sattel nicht nur nach optischen Gesichtspunkten aussuchen ?
die Kombi MM+HD rollte erstaunlich leicht (bin bisher überwiegend auf Racing Ralph und Thunder Burt unterwegs gewesen)
die Kette muss ich noch mal nachspannen
die Ruhe ohne Freilauf-Geräusche ist auch cool (bisher war i9 bzw. Hope4 Sound angesagt)
die Bremsen packen selbst ohne Einbremsen heftig zu
der Hobel fährt sich schön bequem, vermittelt bergein viel Sicherheit und lässt sich entspannt bergauf pedalieren


----------



## Loner (30. März 2020)

mit etwas Bildbearbeitung kommt das rot-schwarz noch schöner raus


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2020)

Loner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1005273
> mit etwas Bildbearbeitung kommt das rot-schwarz noch schöner raus




Wow


----------



## Loner (11. April 2020)

So langsam kommt Patina drauf


----------



## wolfi_1 (15. April 2020)

Schönes Baik !

Ein paar Fragen:
1. Welchen Federweg hat die Gabel ?
2. Kannst Du bitte mal nachmessen wieviel Platz für den Reifen im Hinterbau wirklich ist ?
3. Wie bist du mit der Bremszugbefestigung an der Gabel zufrieden ?
4. Welche Kettenblätter / Ritzel hast du montiert ?

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Loner (15. April 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Schönes Baik !
> 
> Ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Welchen Federweg hat die Gabel ?
> ...



Danke!

1. 160mm
2. ich hab mal 3 Bilder gemacht, Platz bei den Ketten- und Sitzstreben sowie die Reifenbreite vom Hans Dampf auf einer C33i
3. ja, sehr. Montage war ein Kinderspiel und die sind so groß, dass die Bremsleitung sich locker drin bewegen kann.
4. 24/22 Zahn Pinion

Gruß
Martin


----------



## wolfi_1 (16. April 2020)

Danke !
seltsame Hinterbaukonstruktion ... unten sieht es nach 86mm (66mm + 2x10mm) Platz aus aber oben nur nach 80mm (66mm + 2x7mm) was meine Idee zur Verwendung eines 77mm Reifens hinten wieder etwas einschränkt.
Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Loner (31. Oktober 2020)

so, jetzt auch mit Riemen. 113T mit 32 zu 28 Übersetzung auf CDX:SL Riemenscheiben. Gar nicht so einfach, diese schwarzen Riemenscheiben zu besorgen. Zum Glück hatte Nicolai noch eine auf Lager.
Der Antritt ist direkter, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Kette im direkten Vergleich so flext.


----------



## wolfi_1 (1. November 2020)

Alles Ton in Ton, schön gemacht !

Wie bist Du mit deiner Onyx Nabe und der Gabel zufrieden ?

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (1. November 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Alles Ton in Ton, schön gemacht !
> 
> Wie bist Du mit deiner Onyx Nabe und der Gabel zufrieden ?
> 
> ...


Servus Wolfgang, bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Die Naben laufen leicht und der Freilauf ist superleise und packt direkt zu. Die Gabel habe ich ja vor allem wegen Optik und made in Germany genommen. Mein Fahrstil ist nicht annähernd gut genug, um das Potential der Gabel zu erfahren. Von daher kann ich da eigentlich keine sinnvolle Aussage zu machen. Ich würde sie mir aber wieder kaufen.
(Ich hatte mal irgendwann ne Marzocchi mit Titanfeder im Ölbad und würde sagen, die war noch sensibler. Aber an diese Erinnerung ist bis jetzt auch noch keine Luftgabel ran gekommen. 

)


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. November 2020)

Hast du die Edge in 27.5 oder 29 genommen ?
Bin beim GPI fast dabei die 29er Version zu ordern in 160mm. Das passt mit 571.5mm noch von der max. Einbauhöhe und lässt einem später alle Optionen offen.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Loner (17. November 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Hast du die Edge in 27.5 oder 29 genommen ?



27.5 - wollte keine 29“ LR verbauen, von daher war es für mich eine einfache Entscheidung.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2020)

Loner schrieb:


> 27.5 - wollte keine 29“ LR verbauen, von daher war es für mich eine einfache Entscheidung.



Er wird ja auch ein 27er reinstecken. Die Frage ist dann nur welchen Vorlauf man nimmt und obs bei der 29er verschiedene gibt.

Wie funktionieren denn bei dir die Scheiben...und verhalten sie sich bei dir vorne und hinten gleich?

G.


----------



## Loner (17. November 2020)

Ich meine, dass es die Gabel in einer Größe ohnehin nur mit einem fixen Offset gibt.

die Scheiben funktionieren wunderbar, bis jetzt keine Probleme. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin viel näher am Eisdielen-Poser als an Aaron Gwin und daher kein guter Benchmark, was hohe Belastungen angeht (von meinen 100kg Kampfgewicht mal abgesehen)


----------



## LB Jörg (17. November 2020)

Loner schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass es die Gabel in einer Größe ohnehin nur mit einem fixen Offset gibt.
> 
> die Scheiben funktionieren wunderbar, bis jetzt keine Probleme.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich bin viel näher am Eisdielen-Poser als an Aaron Gwin und daher kein guter Benchmark, was hohe Belastungen angeht (von meinen 100kg Kampfgewicht mal abgesehen)



Hinten ist bei mir die beste Scheibe die ich meinen 18 Jahren Scheibenbremsen gefahren bin. Harmoniert perfekt mit dem Rahmen und ist nicht kleinzukriegen.
Vorne an der Gabel gibts, je nach Belastungsart, dann doch irgendwie Vibrationen, egal welche Beläge oder was man macht. Hab jetzt vorne auf die mit den größeren Löchern gewechselt. Problem zwar nicht weg, aber wesentlich weniger ausgeprägt.

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. November 2020)

Doppelpost wegen den Drecks Webebannern. Am Smartphone ist das Forum vor lauter Werbezeugs fast nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. November 2020)

Offset bei den Edge 27.5/29 Gabeln ist gleich. Somit nur die Entscheidung bei 572mm Einbauhöhe ob 27.5/180mm oder 29/160mm.
Was mir an der Edge besonders gefällt sind die wechselbaren Bremsaufnahmen.
Somit eine Gabel die Boost und Nonboost verkraftet.
Da ich vorne noch immer Gustav fahre wäre ein umbau von Boost auf Nonboost in 5 min. ohne Bremsjustage möglich.
Lg


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. November 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Offset bei den Edge 27.5/29 Gabeln ist gleich. Somit nur die Entscheidung bei 572mm Einbauhöhe ob 27.5/180mm oder 29/160mm.
> Was mir an der Edge besonders gefällt sind die wechselbaren Bremsaufnahmen.
> Somit eine Gabel die Boost und Nonboost verkraftet.
> Da ich vorne noch immer Gustav fahre wäre ein umbau von Boost auf Nonboost in 5 min. ohne Bremsjustage möglich.
> Lg



Kleine Korrektur, die 29er hat 51mm Offset und die 27,5er 44mm.
Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal rechnen gehen ob 650b oder 29.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (18. November 2020)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur, die 29er hat 51mm Offset und die 27,5er 44mm.
> Jetzt muss ich doch noch mal rechnen gehen ob 650b oder 29.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


Danke für doe Rückmeldung, kann ich mich also doch noch ein Weilchen auf mein Hirn verlassen


----------



## b1k3r (19. November 2020)

Sehr schönes GLF, auch die ExtraLove-Abstimmung  

Und wie ist deine Meinung nach dem Umstieg auf Riemen jetzt hierzu ...


Loner schrieb:


> ... Dann auch Videos wie das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> Hab nen Riemen am Family Lastenrad und kann bis jetzt keine großen Vorteile erkennen ...


... hattest im Nachgang geschrieben das sich der Riemen direkter anfühlt, als die Kette. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass Du die Kette ohne Spanner gefahren hast. Wobei die Lautlosnabe reizt mich auch noch.



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> 29er hat 51mm Offset und die 27,5er 44mm


Hero/Edge/Flash haben generell nur noch 44mm ab der NewAge-Generation.


----------



## Loner (19. November 2020)

b1k3r schrieb:


> Sehr schönes GLF, auch die ExtraLove-Abstimmung
> 
> Und wie ist deine Meinung nach dem Umstieg auf Riemen jetzt hierzu ...
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen.

Ich bin jetzt noch nicht so viel mit dem Riemen gefahren. Deshalb will ich noch vorsichtig mit den Aussagen sein.
Der gefühlte Unterschied ist imho spürspar. Dieses aufschaukeln im kleinsten Gang konnte ich auch nicht mehr wahrnehmen. Und es ist noch mal leiser.

Im direkten Vergleich würde ich das nächste Mal gleich auf den Riemen gehen und mir keine Gedanken um die paar Prozent Effizienz machen.


----------



## b1k3r (19. November 2020)

Das Thema Effizienzverlust kommt dann mehr aus der Box selbst, ob man mit Kette oder Riemen fährt ist dagegen wahrscheinlich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Loner (10. März 2021)

Mal wieder ein Update - ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Bike und das Konzept wartungsfrei geht voll auf. Raufsetzen und fahren. Spaß macht es auch!
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich gleich mit Riemen aufbauen.

Ansonsten probier ich jetzt am HR mal noch Cushcore und irgendwo knarzt es bei recht-links Lastwechseln, da muss ich mich auch irgendwann noch mal drum kümmern.


----------



## LaiNico (10. März 2021)

Hast Du beim Einbau die Reihenfolge beim Anziehen der Befestigungsschrauben der Pinion am Rahmen beachtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loner (10. März 2021)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Hast Du beim Einbau die Reihenfolge beim Anziehen der Befestigungsschrauben der Pinion am Rahmen beachtet?


Das kam montiert von Nicolai  hat aber auch nicht von Anfang an geknarzt.


----------



## LaiNico (10. März 2021)

Mein Getriebe kam auch von Nicolai montiert. Ich fragte bei Abholung extra ob alle Drehmomente und Fett/Grease passen, was bejaht wurde.
Nach 4 Wochen starkes Knarzen. Wurde dann auf Grund von Umständen mein Rad mitgenommen und Getriebe neu montiert (knarzfrei).
Über den Winter hat das Getriebe Öl verloren, lt. Nicolai würden sie auch nicht selbst servicen, sondern es zu Pinion schicken. Für schnellere Bearbeitung könnte ich es auch selbst wegschicken. Dies tat ich (nach Ausfüllen des Formulars auf der Pinion HP).
Es kam dann (nach einem Tag Bearbeitungsdauer) zurück mit Montageanleitung. In der telefonischen Abstimmung mit Claus von Nicolai erhielt ich außerdem Tipps zum Thema Montage, die u.a. waren:

der Rahmen verzieht sich beim Schweißen so stark, dass die Gewinde erst nach dem Schweißen gefertigt werden. Diese sind z.T. daher nicht exakt mittig in der "Aufnahme"
eine Seite ist (Rahmen oder Pinion?*) ist das Gewinde "gleitend gelagert". Das heißt beim Anziehen der Schrauben ziehen sich die beiden Teile zusammen. Vor Neumontage daher alles "zurückdrücken".
Reihenfolge beim Anziehen der Befestigungsschrauben beachten!

Auf Grund der o.g. Erfahrung (knarzt nach 4 Wochen) und den durch den Service gelernten Besonderheiten bei der Montage:
Montiere das Getriebe mal nach Anleitung von Pinion neu 

*Weiß es nicht mehr genau, schon > 3 Wochen her...


----------



## Loner (10. März 2021)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> Mein Getriebe kam auch von Nicolai montiert. Ich fragte bei Abholung extra ob alle Drehmomente und Fett/Grease passen, was bejaht wurde.
> Nach 4 Wochen starkes Knarzen. Wurde dann auf Grund von Umständen mein Rad mitgenommen und Getriebe neu montiert (knarzfrei).
> Über den Winter hat das Getriebe Öl verloren, lt. Nicolai würde sie auch nicht selbst servicen, sondern es zu Pinion schicken. Für schnellere Bearbeitung könnte ich es auch selbst wegschicken. Dies tat ich (nach Ausfüllen des Formulars auf der Pinion HP).
> Es kam dann (nach einem Tag Bearbeitungsdauer) zurück mit Montageanleitung. In der telefonische Abstimmung mit Claus von Nicolai erhielt ich außerdem Tipps zum Thema Montage, die u.a. waren:
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Dann schau ich mal, wann ich zum schrauben komme.


----------



## b1k3r (10. März 2021)

Genau die Passhülsen vom Piniongehäuse sind aus Alu und die können sich auch leicht verformen, wo durch dann Spiel entstehen kann.
Ich musste Anfangs ein/zweimal nachziehen seitdem ist bei den Prüfintervallen ruhe, also die Schrauben sind immer noch fest, da die Hülsen kein Spiel mehr entstehen lassen.

Ich würde damit nicht lange warten bzw. mit rumfahren, durch das Spiel/Knarzen arbeiten sich die Hülsen durch Schleifwirkung am Gehäuse ab.

Im oberen Bild Schraube 1 und 2 sind ohne Passhülse, die restlichen alle mit Hülse. Die Hülsen pressen sich dann beim Anziehen gegen den Rahmen. Deswegen müssen die Schrauben 1 und 2 zuerst angezogen werden und das Gehäuse darf an diesen zwei Punkten keine Luft mehr zum Rahmen haben!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2021)

Evtl. ist ja nur eine Schraube nicht 100% fest. Würde auch erstmal nur mit nachziehen probieren, fallst du gerade keine Lust auf rumbasteln hast 

G.


----------



## Loner (10. März 2021)

Danke für die vielen Tipps! Dann schnapp ich mir mal ganz schnell den Drehmo


----------



## Loner (24. März 2021)

So, heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen mal die Schrauben nachzuziehen. Und manche war tatsächlich verdächtig locker. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Irgendwie hatte ich Pinion+Nicolai mental als sei&forget abgespeichert. Jetzt werde ich wohl öfters mal nachziehen. Blöd nur, dass ich mit der kleinen Riemenscheibe vorne nicht an die Schraube dahinter ran komme. 
Ohne Demontage der Riemenscheibe also auch keine Chance mal das Getriebe zu demontieren.

Außerdem hab ich heute den Cushcore am HR verbaut. Das ist echt ne Strafarbeit, hab mehr geschwitzt als wenn ich ne Runde aufm Rad gefahren wäre.


----------



## LaiNico (24. März 2021)

Das pinion Werkzeug kann man sich ruhig mal gönnen. Riemenscheibe demontieren, pinion komplett neu montieren mit Drehmomenten und Co.


----------



## Loner (24. März 2021)

ja, das sehe ich jetzt auch ein. Den Umbau auf von Kette auf Riemen hatte ich in der Werkstatt machen lassen, weil ich mir gedacht hab "für das eine Mal brauchst du dir das Spezialtool nicht anschaffen".


----------



## Loner (27. März 2021)

das Knacken ist weg! 
Cushcore am HR mit etwas abgesenktem Luftdruck funktioniert auch super.

und überhaupt, es ist bis jetzt das beste Bike, das ich bisher gebaut habe und so nah war ich der eierlegendenWollmilchsau noch nie gekommen. 

Vom Rollwiderstand der MM und HD bin ich auch positiv überrascht. Da frage ich mich tatsächlich, warum ich früher immer Racing Ralph oder Furios Fred mit dünner Karkasse aufgezogen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (17. August 2021)

Auch wenn mich jetzt viele Prügeln, passt am GLF mit Pinion ein 42er Kettenblatt, bzw. was ist da maximal möglich ?

Durchmesser
Gates 32 = 111 mm, Radius 55,5mm
Gates 39 = 135 mm, Radius 67,5mm
KB 32 = 136 mm, Radius 68mm
KB 34 = 144 mm, Radius 72mm
KB 36 = 152 mm, Radius 76mm
KB 38 = 160 mm, Radius 80mm
KB 40 = 168 mm, Radius 84mm
KB 42 = 176 mm, Radius 88mm

Gates ist für mich am HT keine Option. (Am GPI passt das, da ich mir wegen dem Riemenspanner keine Gedanken um Riemenspannung etc. machen muss. Ausserdem wird das HT härter rangenommen, da sind mir die kleinen Gates Riemenscheiben bezüglich Kettenzug am Freilaufritzel ein Dorn im Auge)

lg
Wolfgang


----------

